# Terzo products, Zoptix sights



## meateater (Dec 3, 2004)

*Zoptix*

I also ordered one on ebay from Big Daddy scopes and I think it is a great sight. I removed a red dot and no peep and this sight picked up all the slack. I second all that was stated above by Rogbo, but noticed that Big Daddy has increased the cost to $169.00 now. Rogbo I guess we bought ours at the right time. Anyone interested might find a better deal at the manufacture's website.


----------



## birdgunner (Sep 10, 2008)

*What I think about mine...*

I also bought my sight from Bigdaddy and fell in love with it until the other day when I decided to practice shooting from my treestand, 5pm and the sun was not to my back and I could not see a thing other than a blinding glare. I hate using a peep, esp. on evening hunts and was elated to get rid of it but the verdict is still out if this will work for me or not, initial field test isn't good. My other concern is whether or not I'll be able to see the crosshair at dusk because it is a brownish color, not the best choice, wish it were white or hi-vis green/yellow. I am concerned that the brown is going to get lost when the light fades, esp since the glass already has a darker tint to it.
Very cool sight and I like it but am worried that I may be back to square one. I'll find out in a few days when the opener arrives.:wink:


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks for the information, I did not known of this product ... if we have some time after hunting season Id love to start another round of testing with hunting sights such as these.

Jon


----------



## birdgunner (Sep 10, 2008)

*Further evaluation... Rogbo, Meateater, anyone else?*

Rogbo, meateater or anyone else who has one of these sights, have you guys been up in a tree yet and if so have you noticed a difference as opposed to being on the ground?

I have been in my treestand now a half dozen times and have noticed a stark difference in my quality of view compared to when shooting from the ground. To further clarify, my one tree stand that is on the edge of a clearing and immersed in near full light that subsequently renders the sight near useless until closer to sunset. My other stand that is under a full canopy is significantly better but still not as good as compared to when viewed from the ground. Does anyone have a similar experience or know how well the optional light works at dusk (I know if you simply place a small LED by the fiber optic coils the dots are ridiculously bright but does the recommended light help with visibility through the glass)? 

I love the potential of the sight, just getting frustrated with optical quality in regards to the degree of glare and the tint of the AR coating. Anyone else that has one of these agree, disagree?


----------



## wisesteve (Jan 29, 2005)

I use this sight now, after trying hot-dot. dot great indoors but outdoors the dot disappeared at sunup and didn't return until dusk. zoptix has more brightness. there is a reflection problem, and it would be a big problem for those who shoot with one eye. with both eyes open no real problem after you shoot with it a while. I love this sight.


----------



## birdgunner (Sep 10, 2008)

*Good News!*

There is some good news in the works regarding this sight, Terzo has come up with a better AR coat (anti reflection) and it is supposed to eliminate the glare issue, they have also addressed the dark crosshair concern and will have the new and improved glass available sometime next week.... best part is if you already have one of the "old" sights they will replace the window for FREE... or so I was told! 
Can't wait to try out the new and improved version!


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

birdgunner said:


> There is some good news in the works regarding this sight, Terzo has come up with a better AR coat (anti reflection) and it is supposed to eliminate the glare issue, they have also addressed the dark crosshair concern and will have the new and improved glass available sometime next week.... best part is if you already have one of the "old" sights they will replace the window for FREE... or so I was told!
> Can't wait to try out the new and improved version!



birdie, Do you have contact info for anyone in particular at Terzo to do the swap out?


----------



## birdgunner (Sep 10, 2008)

*Talk with Mike*

Rogbo - Just call them or email their general contact and you'll get directed to the right person (Mike - the owner), from what I can tell he seems very customer service oriented and doing what it takes to make things right with his customers. Also seems like they some good things in the works too!
I better get my replacement before you!


----------



## Terzo (Jan 1, 2009)

*Introduce myself*

I just wanted to introduce myself at the urging of some of my customers. I am the owner and designer of the Zoptix bowsights. I am not trying to plug my products here, just looking to meet some fellow archers. 

I am an absolute bowhunting fanatic. I came up with the concept for my sight several years ago and finally saved enough money to start the company about a year and a half ago. It took until last May to finally introduce the sight to the public. As mentioned above, we have made some significant changes to our 2009 model. And, YES, anyone who bought our '08 model gets the upgrades for free. I am doing that for one main reason, I know that there is no way to make a perfect product the first time out of the gate no matter what. That being said, I also don't feel its fair for people who are willing to try a new product to be the test guinea pigs for a company. I am a bowhunter first and foremost and demand a good product, so I also want to give a good product to people.

From some of the great feedback I recieved last year, we made some improvements. Unlike most companies, I am going to let everyone know what problems we found and how we fixed them.

The comments and/or changes for '09 are as follows:

Lens reflection / tinting issues - We made a few changes here. First, we did quite a bit of R&D to find a better coating that reflects the pins (called a beamsplitter coating). The new coating has less reflection and tint. We also went to a polycarbonate lens that is available in 3 sizes. The two smaller sizes virtually eliminate the glare/tinting issues. The lens are also interchangable in the field.

Lens mounting - we had some glue failures on the lens. 3M assured us that it was the best glue on the planet, but we had some lens pop out. This, of course was unaceptable and we made a bomb proof mounting system for the new lens.

Camo - I resisted adding a camo anodize to our lineup since I tend to agree with Henry Ford, when he said," You can get any color you want as long as it's black" But it wasn't too hard to add it so hopefully people like the pattern.

We added a micro-adjust floating bottom pin system. (And yes, for all you micro fans out there, we will be adding a full micro windage,elevation,pin model later this year)

We also added more fiber optic for an even brighter aiming points.

We had some comments on visibility of the reticle. We changed the reticle thickness slightly and also added a flourescent layer to the reticle which gives you glow in the dark ability as well as good visibility on either a light or dark target.

Feel free to contact me at any time with comments or questions, and I welcome criticism as well.

Mike Terzo
Terzo Products, LLC.
[email protected]
406-241-7275
Cell 406-241-7481 

Sales: Tye Roy
[email protected]
406-241-7276


----------



## Terzo (Jan 1, 2009)

I tried posting to this thread but I'm not sure if the moderators review posts first for newer members.
Anyway, just want to introduce myself.

Mike Terzo


----------



## birdgunner (Sep 10, 2008)

*Welcome Terzo*

Mike, you need to post some pics of your new sight(s), the people I have shown them to thus far have been intrigued and impressed.
Welcome to the Forum world.


----------



## Terzo (Jan 1, 2009)

I will get some up ASAP. I will be at the ATA show all next week. If anyone else will be in Indy, come by and chat.


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

I am one of those that bought the early models of the sight. I really loved the idea of the sight and think that the company got off to a good start but had some challenges with the design. I wondered how Terzo would respond to the feedback to customers. I just had a feeling they would take in this feedback and would enhance the product. It is great to see they are doing just that.

I thought to myself that if they really wanted to do the right thing they would upgrade the initial customers with the updates. But then I thought who am I kidding! They won't do that, you will have to pay for the upgrades.

I have to say that I am TOTALLY impressed with how Terzo has approached these issues. If only all other companies out there would do this. I wish them loads of success with a great design!

I am however really kicking myself as I just sold my sight this week.:mg:

Oh well, looks like a good time to try it again.:darkbeer:


----------



## zorba (Feb 7, 2009)

*Terzo Z optix site*

I am new to this archery talk site and found this site because I was searching for information about different bow sights. I have a Z optix Model Z4-029 4-pin sight and absolutely love the sight except in certain light conditions I can not see the no peep sight crosshairs, so I was looking to buy a different sight.
I hate peep sights and had a no peep sight eliminator on my bow until I put this sight on. With the crosshairs on this sight which is easier to locate, I can have one less item on my bow. The way the pins adjust are great, setting the sight up is easy.
I can not say enough good things about this sight except for not seeing the pins and crosshairs in certain light conditions. So to find out that these issues have been addressed makes me ecstatic that I do not have to settle for a inferior sight. And then to find out that the company will stand behind their product and upgrade to the new lens makes you feel good about endorsing their products.
If you have not tried one of their sights I would highly recommend it.


----------



## wisesteve (Jan 29, 2005)

I own two bows and both have the zoptics sight on them. Just now trying out the no-peep idea. Havent had any problems there. Love the sight and the no-peep option. Only problems I have had is those already listed. lense popped out, glued it right back. Glare problems in certain lighting. Looking forward to upgrading and trying out the extended bracket. Great sight Terzo!


----------



## BigDaddyScopes (Jan 29, 2009)

*Terzo Zoptix Big Daddy Scopes*

Sorry, about the prices, going up, but I think I am still the lowest price out there. This truly is a great sight and all the great things said about it is true. 
I will do two things for everyone that reads this. 

1. Call in an order to me for this sight, I have them in 1 pin, 4 pin and 7 pin and I will ship for FREE. 517-775-0190 By the way I ship FAST often same day.

2. Let me know if anyone has a lower price and I will match the price and still ship FREE and FAST. Again, call it in 517-775-0190.
Thanks,
bigdaddyscopes.com


----------



## Champeen2001 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Interest is peaked*

I will be in the market for a new multi-dot/pin sight. I had time today to read the first post and the posts after. It was a good experience reading as this story developed. I will definitely put this sight on the short list in my research. I hope to take up the offer for free shipping and if possible the price matching. Terzo seems to be an upcoming legitimate company, and very upstanding...especially in this economy. Good job and Good luck.


----------



## Terzo (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey all. For everyone who has a sight, make sure to send me an email if you do not recieve your replacement lens assembly in the next week or two. We are currently sending out replacements to everyone who purchased a sight last year. Our new lens will be included but we are also sending out another lens in about a month once we have integrated a fully molded-in reticle that cannot be scratched off. We also have some new pics up on the website showing the 2009 model.

For those who want micro adjust.... trying to get that done but not likely until later this year. 

Later,

Mike Terzo


----------



## Terzo (Jan 1, 2009)

I will post some pics later


----------



## meateater (Dec 3, 2004)

Mike,

I'll be anxiously awaiting the replacement lens, it appears from your web site that you have all issues addressed. Very impressive customer service when a company stands behind it's products the way you have. I'll be a lifelong customer. Thanks again for an awesome sight and service.

Meateater


----------



## wisesteve (Jan 29, 2005)

Talked with Mike today by phone. Very gracious business man. Wants to please his customers. 
Will be retro fitting both of my last year sights with new lenses. Can't wait to give them a try. If anything like the ones I have now, they won't soon be coming off for something else other than another Terzo product. Can't say enough good about the products or the man behind them.
Keep up the fine work Mike!


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Mike, which lense would you be sending? Are there options available for the replacement lenses? finally I also like the looks of the z force rest. Have you had any experience using this rest with fobs? I'd be interested in trying that out.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

back for Mike


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Got my upgrade today. Looks great. I'll try to get out and shoot her some tomorrow.


----------



## meateater (Dec 3, 2004)

*Upgraded Lense*

Rogbo have you had a chance to take the new lense through the paces yet? Curious as to how it performs especially at dawn, in bright light and dusk. Still waiting for my replacement, maybe I need to PM Mike.


----------



## corey006 (Mar 7, 2003)

For those who have shot this sight. How fast was your bow. Do the pins go close enough together for fast set-ups?


----------



## sureshot1 (Feb 12, 2008)

I am a prostaffer for terzo products. I use and 82nd airbourne shooting 310fps and you will have no trouble with your pins. the pins will go as close togethor as a regular pin sight.


----------



## sureshot1 (Feb 12, 2008)

I put the lens through the paces all last year. I had absolutley no issues with the sight during the rain or treestand. and in early dawn and dusk. I truly believe this sight will do well in any conditiion. hope this helps.


----------



## wisesteve (Jan 29, 2005)

Got the new lenses and immediately put them on. haven't had them outside yet but they work great otherwise. No glare problems at all. The extended bracket really helps clear up some of the glare problems also. Both bows i own shoot 280fps+ and i ahven't had a problem with the pins at all. Terzo Zoptics no peep technology is just the ticket for me. Has anyone tried out the drop away?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Anymore owners of this sight?

I would like to see some pics and hear more about it. 

If I order one from online how do I kniw if it has the "upgraded" lense?


----------



## ackr13 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have been trying to access the website for Terzo with no success. Are they still out there. This sight seems worth checking out. Help anyone ??


----------



## wisesteve (Jan 29, 2005)

try DNA Outdoors


----------



## talltine9 (Aug 18, 2008)

I bought a used one from Ebay and have not been able to find there website either. There also used to be new ones on there for sale and I don't see them on there anymore. I'm also interested if there still in business? Love the sight.


----------



## Elgavilan (Feb 7, 2010)

These sights are now being sold by OutdoorDNA and they are called the Phantom FG4 bowsite. 

I recently ordered one, kind of expensive and they stick you for $18 for shipping, but I am hoping it is worth it.

Mike


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

TTT anybody using this sight ( now called the Phantom FG4 by Outdoors DNA ) I'm looking for a simple no peep sight


----------

